# Plant ID Please



## Beamer_6872 (Jul 9, 2006)

Not sure what this plant is. It just showed up in my tank. Any clue what it is?






















list]


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

Ha which plant?


----------



## Beamer_6872 (Jul 9, 2006)

The first picture shows it pretty well. It's a little blurry though. Sorry about that. It's the one that looks like a star. It has five leaves on it.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm gonna guess a Pteris sp. fern.


----------



## Beamer_6872 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the post! That's good news! I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something I needed to pull out of my tank. If you think it's a fern, I'll leave it alone. Thanks again!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Unless you don't like it, you definitely don't need to pull that out. Enjoy it!


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

You mean to say that if anyone else were to call it a "weed", you would pull it?
A weed is labeled as only, due to oppinion, imo.


----------

